# Strand lighting 200 HELPPPPPP!!!!!!



## digitalmultiplexing512 (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi All, 
In a bit of a panic here, I have a show comming up in a couple of weeks, we have a strand lighting 200 console, the other day I went to start programing it, plugged it in, switched it on, the internal speaker started ckicking about 2 times a second and nothing is in the display cannot do anything else. 

It is only about 1.5 to 2 years old, only been used about 10 times, could someone please HELPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!! 

Thanks !


----------



## avkid (Dec 9, 2004)

first of all ,go to http://www.strandlight.com/ and go to the manuals section, then find your model.


----------



## avkid (Dec 9, 2004)

ok, unplug all inputs and outputs except DMX,power down
if that works than reset to system defaults and start from the beginning. if that does does not work contact:
In the U.S.
Jim Dunn
Customer Support Manager
TEL: (714) 230-8206
FAX: (714) 899-0042 

In the U.K.:
Strand Lighting - United Kingdom
Unit 3
Hammersmith Studios
Yeldham Road
Hammersmith
London W6 8JF
United Kingdom 
Tel +44 (0) 1592 656400
Fax +44 (20) 8735 9799


----------



## digitalmultiplexing512 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hay avkid, how are you doing ?
Have checked out the site, got the manual, cannot seem to figure out how to reset to system defaults, how do i do this???


----------



## propmonkey (Dec 10, 2004)

i would reinstall the software.


----------



## avkid (Dec 10, 2004)

try to run a self test, console default details are on page 53 of the manual


----------



## bdesmond (Dec 10, 2004)

I haven't used a 200 series Strand desk, but, in other models I've used, they often hide this option to reset to defaults on the diagnostics or setup page.


----------



## digitalmultiplexing512 (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi all!!

Thanks for the all the input!!!!

Here is the thing, when I turn it on the internal speaker just clicks and there is nothing in the display so I cannot get into the diagnostics / setup page to run a self test (which I have done in the past). 

I would really need to start programming it sooooon!! I have a lot of other stuff on and can’t really afford the time. I am the only person about this place who works with the lights and I am not going to be here when the show is on so I wanted to leave it as easy as possible for the man who will be doing it! 

Ah hell if all else fails I'll just hire one for the night, show him the basics and tell him to “wing it”! He’ll [email protected] himself (he's a teacher) but sure it's all bit of crack, not really a big show, but suppose he has never done the lights before!!!!


----------



## digitalmultiplexing512 (Dec 15, 2004)

PRAISE THE LORD !!!!!! IT WORKS !!!! 

Haven’t a clue how or why but it has decided to work, I left it turned off and unplugged for a few days, now it seems to work now. GREAT !!!! Now I need to start to program it! Heirs hoping it will all go well !!!! The show is on Monday night so I’ll let you all know how it goes.

Thanks all of yous for replying !!!


----------



## Sombra2 (Dec 15, 2004)

With electronics if mositure gets in it might not work. That could have been your problem, one day it affecting the circuits the next , there might not be any mositure.

Just pray that it will continue working. Best of Luck.


----------



## digitalmultiplexing512 (Dec 20, 2004)

Hi ALL!!!
Looks like it will work fine. May have been damp, anssent been used for about a year!Have been programming it over this last couple of days, have shown the man how to use it, and have crossed my fingers. I will not be there tonight so if all goes wrong they can’t blame me!!!!
Thanks again for all the suggestions!!!!


----------

